# fruit and veggie question



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

I've been reading the posts in this section about fruits and veggies and have some questions. Are these items used as treats or snacks or are they part of the dog's regular meal times? If part of meals, do you put the fruit/veggies in the bowl with the dry food or in a separate bowl? How much fruit/veggies can a dog have each day? (The V we are getting is almost 5 years old.)

Anxious and super excited to pick up our vizsla tomorrow morning!!!!!!!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I will sometimes use baby carrots as treats. Other fruit (pineapples, watermelon, apples, strawberries etc.), i usually just give them a few pieces when they see me cutting it. I make them do something for it though - no freebies (even if it's just a sit).

Occasionally my dogs get broccoli with their meal because my mother-in-law likes to give it to them when she comes over. We steam it and chop up and mixed in with the dry food (I use Orijen). She usually adds in a little rice & lean ground beef too so I'm not sure they'd be all that interested in the broccoli if it were on it's own. We let her spoil her grand-pups. 

I know a lot of people mix sweet potato or pumpkin puree in with their dry food but I have never tried it.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I approach these things as very extra special treats--he doesn't get them every day (except carrots, as I put those in his Kong), but only if I happen to be eating them or cutting them. And, like flynnandlunasmom, he has to do something to earn it. A sit, some puppy push-ups, or a handshake, for example. I usually don't give him more than a few bits and pieces of the fruit or vegetable.

He does get spoiled by my grandmother, because she is 90 and stubborn, so he gets a few more table scraps when we're visiting her. For a couple of days it makes no real difference, but when we're there for a week or so, I try to scale back a touch on his food.

I do mix canned pumpkin in with his food if he's having stool issues--soft or hard--to sort that out. But that's the only time I do it.


----------

